# Slr Camera'S For A Beginner



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is the senario

I love to travel and I am thinking of getting a SLR camera but I dont know the first thing about them.

I would really like some advise I have seen a camera but I dont know if it is good or not it is a Nikon D40. What camera would you advise at a resonable price.

Thanks for reading guys


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Not really up to speed with all current models but the Sony Alpha's get good reviews for the price. Canon appear to be the most popular brand if thats any help.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi. A slr camera is usualy the basis for a system. Depending on the type of pictures you want it usualy involves adding to the system. If you just want pictures as a record of the places you have been to there are some very versatile compact cameras about, the Panasonic lumix with leica lens is one that comes to mind. I have a samsung with a sneider lens 12 megapixel and a 10 times optical zoom, it also has a capability of recording vidio with sound till the battery runs flat. Fits in breast pocket so will not tire you out. So my advice is to decide what photography you want to do and research what you need in the camera. Hope my post helps I've had some of that carrying a bag full of lens and a tripod all over the place. Regards Charlie.


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

The D40 is a great entry level digital SLR by what i've read. Any Nikon or Canon will serve you well these days, especially if it's your first SLR. I've done a fair bit of travelling with a Canon Eos 400d and that served me pretty well. Careful though, lens-lust is almost as bad as watch lust


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't go wrong with a Nikon D40 as a starter DSLR. I started with a similar film SLR years ago - something that has preset modes like sport, scenery, portrait etc is good as you can use those settings to learn from the camera. ie compose a scene, put it on sports and see that it chooses a fast shutter speed to freeze action. Compose same scene on scenery and it will chose a smaller aperture (bigger number) to get more in focus.

D40 is also completely manual so will not hold you back when you get the hang of it. Only down side is it does not autofocus with some of the older lenses.

I now have a Nikon D90 and am very happy with that too.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Another one to consider if you don't go down the DSLR route is a Panasonic Lumix TZ10. Very compact, good picture quality and a surprising amount of features including GPS for geotagging of pictures (a bit gimmicky and drains the battery but is handy for site seeing pics as it tells you where you are!) I have one of these too and take it when I can't be bothered to lug the big DSLR and lenses. Has a very good zoom range equivalent to 25-300 in old film terms. Panasonic where doing Â£30 cash back on them a while ago too.


----------

